# Yard Sign Bait Hive



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

If you hold a sign up to the sun, can you get a significant amount of light to shine through? I don't think a small amount of light will make much of a difference, after all, the bees will sometimes build in the open. If the light transmission is significant, maybe contact paper of a suitable color would be better than trying to paint the plastic?



https://www.amazon.com/Self-Adhesive-Removable-Wallpaper-Decorative-Decoration/dp/B07KXMF16Q/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?ie=UTF8&aaxitk=hXxNat42GWOtamd6VexZnQ&hsa_cr_id=2216654270501&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_mcd_asin_1


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

In my funky bait hive days I learned a lesson.....the time spent on funky bait hives from recycled materials is better spent using real bee boxes. Used ones obtained cheap, or the lowest grade from the suppliers. My days of scrounging old fish shipping crates and wine boxes is over. I am in my 50th year of beekeeping. Anything not built to last is long gone already.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I'd be concerned with a trap that lets in too much light to effective.
I'd wrap the hack with something not letting the light through and give it a try. 

As far as the functionality - +1 with odfrank.
Basically, a trap should be able to function as a regular hive with the appropriate attributes.
The polit sign hack does not do it, but you still may get away with it - there are NO drop-dead requirements for trapping.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

I've used political signs for things, too. I try to get both sides so the bees are well informed.....


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Finally something useful from politics...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Funky bait hives work but....they don't last, they take as long or longer to make than a sturdy good one. These were made from wine crates (one rain and they warp unusable) and fish shipping boxes (the bees eat thru the styrafoam).
Some pictures from my phase of making funky bait hives:


----------



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, I made swarm trap from a styrofoam box that fish got shipped in. It worked, but the bees built on the roof of the box, and not in the 8 frames that I had put in there. Had to cut them out, and rubber band them into frames. 
If you want the lightweight of the Coroplast, (campaign signs) you can buy the Swarm Trooper from the folks at Beetle Jail. Its light weight, well designed, and sturdy enough to last years. $40. (what's your time worth?) I caught 2 swarms a year in mine. Easy to close up and transport.

Phil in Fremont


----------



## gklagan (Feb 7, 2015)

hankstump said:


> Yeah, I made swarm trap from a styrofoam box that fish got shipped in. It worked, but the bees built on the roof of the box, and not in the 8 frames that I had put in there. Had to cut them out, and rubber band them into frames.
> If you want the lightweight of the Coroplast, (campaign signs) you can buy the Swarm Trooper from the folks at Beetle Jail. Its light weight, well designed, and sturdy enough to last years. $40. (what's your time worth?) I caught 2 swarms a year in mine. Easy to close up and transport.
> 
> Phil in Fremont


Time I have, $40 I don't.


----------

